# Need RB25DET



## 240KillaClown (Mar 1, 2005)

how cheap can i get a rb25det engine of front clip with engine, ecu, tranny, wiring harness, gauge cluster and shipped to Myrtle Beach SC?


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

240KillaClown said:


> how cheap can i get a rb25det engine of front clip with engine, ecu, tranny, wiring harness, gauge cluster and shipped to Myrtle Beach SC?


Cheap? Ha...Ha...
I am pretty Mickiney Motorsports have RB25's or can get them.
www.mickineymotorsports.com

They have lots of parts and info there.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

McKinney Mo-Spo is really really expensive. If I were you, and an RB25DET is going to be a $3000 investment, I'd call Fueled Performance. They're in Arizona Post back when you realize that the RB is too expensive, and you want a KA24DET/CA18DET. . . Good luck, though.


----------



## 240KillaClown (Mar 1, 2005)

i know that it wont be cheap but i want one as cheap as i can get it. i want the rb. no one has one around myrtle beach so i would be a first. im willin to apy if ican find good price for all the listed items.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

240KillaClown said:


> i know that it wont be cheap but i want one as cheap as i can get it. i want the rb. no one has one around myrtle beach so i would be a first. im willin to apy if ican find good price for all the listed items.


Well, an engine with that kind of fuel and air demand will be an expensive swap. Think about a new fuel pump and intercooler, not to mention radiator and electric fan setup. You're looking at a serious wad of money. Originality rules, but it's not worth $5,000. If you're looking to be original, retro-swap a KA24E and turbo it with Gladman Performance stuff.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

www.venus-auto.com, www.jspec.com, www.driftdragautox.com, www.jarco-inc.com, www.phase2motortrend.com and so on.


----------



## 240KillaClown (Mar 1, 2005)

i would but i turbo ka wouldnt run witht he cars around here. and i know 4 people with ka turbo. they have a lot of problems with it. i want a rb and when i said cheap i wasnt thinkin 1 or 2 grand. i knew it would cost money, but i want the cheapest rpice. i found a whole front clip for 3700. is that decent? ive also seen FC's for 1399. i know there has to be a problem with it.


----------



## 240KillaClown (Mar 1, 2005)

would the 99 rb25det fit in the 92 240?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

240KillaClown said:


> i know that it wont be cheap but i want one as cheap as i can get it. i want the rb. no one has one around myrtle beach so i would be a first. im willin to apy if ican find good price for all the listed items.




Want to be the first? sorry, but i think you've been beaten. I've got 2 friends in SC (one in Myrtle Beach, and one in Charleston) with rb20's (I don't like that engine...no offense to anyone.). But, if you're still lookin for clips, try phase2motortrend.com, or be cautious and look on ebay. Good luck with your search...


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Want to be the first? sorry, but i think you've been beaten. I've got 2 friends in SC (one in Myrtle Beach, and one in Charleston) with rb20's (I don't like that engine...no offense to anyone.). But, if you're still lookin for clips, try phase2motortrend.com, or be cautious and look on ebay. Good luck with your search...


The RB25 is basically the same as the RB20, infact all the RB's are essentially the same, just larger displacements in the 25 and 26's.
I think the RB series motor's are great, not very many engines can produce the horsepower they can with such low displacements!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> The RB25 is basically the same as the RB20, infact all the RB's are essentially the same, just larger displacements in the 25 and 26's.
> I think the RB series motor's are great, not very many engines can produce the horsepower they can with such low displacements!


That's what 330cc cylinders do. One amazing thing about the RB series engines is the sound, though. Even the littlest RB, the 20, has a roar that strikes fear into the hearts of little children. I love the sound of an RB motor. My friend's RB20 with a metal T2 at 10 pounds sounds downright sexy.


----------



## 240KillaClown (Mar 1, 2005)

where can i find the gladman performance items. whts the price on a rb20det?


----------



## nismobleed (Mar 29, 2005)

*Great place!!*

http://www.jarcoinc.com

We bought an SR20DET from them and it the motor come with a video of the motor running before they cut the clip from the car...


----------



## grumblecakes (Sep 5, 2004)

Check out JGY Customs, sr20 experts. They carry a whole bunch of Nissan motors including RB20's and 25's. They come with tranny, ecu, and everything. Thats were I'd go.

http://www.jgycustoms.com/motors.htm


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

if your gonna go, go all out get you a rb26dett they are built stronger and produce more hp and you can upgrade to a single larger turbo and make some real hp


----------



## grumblecakes (Sep 5, 2004)

I've heard you need to do some firewall adjustment with the 26, anyone know if thats true?


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

grumblecakes said:


> I've heard you need to do some firewall adjustment with the 26, anyone know if thats true?


probably the same as the 25 I believe you have to beat a bit around where the starter is goin to be... bot sure if you have to do it with the mounts.


----------



## srslider (Apr 8, 2005)

Still looking for a motor? I might can get you hooked up and its in NC! Just PM me if you have any ?'s


----------

